

How much should I pay for a logo? - ellysetaylor
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/how-much-should-i-pay-logo-ellyse-taylor

======
kleer001
tl;dr Nothing.

goto

[http://www.logodesignguru.com/](http://www.logodesignguru.com/)

[http://www.designmantic.com/](http://www.designmantic.com/)

[http://www.logomaker.com/](http://www.logomaker.com/)

[http://www.logogarden.com](http://www.logogarden.com)

And, as added value... My personal experience is that Logo Design (and upkeep)
is a low priority, but should always be an active priority. Keep in mind where
your logo will be used (web, print, swag, etc...), and don't be afraid to work
on a new design, you may have been off the mark with your original design.
That said content trumps design a lot of the time, unless the design is super
bad, then it gets in the way of your content.

